# Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update*



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (2. März 2010)

*Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**

*Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen*

1. März 2010 abends - unangekündigt bringt Valve ein Update für das bereits 2007 erschienene Puzzlespiel _Portal_ heraus. Im Changelog heißt es lediglich: "Radio Übertragungsfrequenz wurde geändert, um den staatlichen Regulierungen zu entsprechen". Gleichzeitig wurde ein neues Achievement hinzugefügt. Legt man die in den verschiedenen Levels vorkommenden Radios (26 Stück) jeweils an die Stelle, wo sie Empfang haben, so erhält man die Errungenschaft "Transmission Received". Doch das ist nur das Vordergründige, denn, wie gesagt, es wurden die Radiofrequenzen geändert und damit begann der Krimi:

Das neue Signal klingt nicht mehr nach Musik, es sind vielmehr Morsezeichen und, so wurde zunächst angenommen, scheinbar willkürlich gewählte Frequenzen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nVB9_WxmsRc&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nVB9_WxmsRc&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>

Auch den Sound, wenn ein Radio durch eine Energiebarriere zerstört wird, hat Valve geändert. Viele möchten "get out of here" darin hören:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vt3uog2tKAQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vt3uog2tKAQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>

Eine verschleierte Tonspur aus einem kommenden Spiel?

Vielen Communitis, vor allem dem offiziellen Steam-Forum (Steam Users' Forums - Powered by vBulletin), kam die ganze Sache schnell merkwürdig vor, Gerüchte und Vermutungen machten die Runde. Ein Übersetzen des Morsecodes brachte die Community nicht weiter. Es wurde aber das Wort "backup" entschlüsselt. Dann kam ein User vergangene Nacht durch bloßes Experimentieren auf die Idee, Bilder mittels Soundsoftware aus dem Code zu erzeugen. Das Resultat war Folgendes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die mit Zahlen, Buchstaben und sonstigen Zeichen gespickten und teils undeutlichen Bilder gaben Aufschluss über einen BBS-Code mit dazugehöriger Telefonnummer. Kurzerhand konnte eine Verbindung mit einem DFÜ-Modem zu dieser Telefonnummer hergestellt werden und mit den aus den Morsecode bekannten Login-Daten (backup/backup) konnten sich User Zugang zum Interface verschaffen. Von dort aus werden immer wieder ASCII-Bilder versendet. Nach längerer Bearbeitung zeigen die ersten Bilder zwei Sentry-Guns aus Portal sowie ein Zimmer mit Einrichtung, in dem zwei nicht zu entschlüsselnde Personen stehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die noch nicht gedeutete und sich stündlich erweiternde Bilderreihe sieht momentan folgendermaßen aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daneben noch ein neues Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und eine Interpretation:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Tatsache, dass GlaDOS laut BBS-Interface nur in Version 3.11 läuft, lässt mutmaßen, dass hiermit der 11. März gemeint ist, also der Tag an dem Valve auf der GDC (Game Developers Conference) in San Francisco vertreten sein wird. Hat Valve bei so einem Aufwand etwa vor, _Portal 2_, _Half Life 2: Episode 3_ oder gar _Half Life 3_ und damit dort auch eine neue Engine vorzustellen, was aufgrund der inzwischen sechs Jahre alten Source-Engnie zumindest plausibel wäre? Jedenfalls hat die berühmte Spieleschmiede es mal wieder geschafft, für eine Überraschung zu sorgen und die Fans in Aufregung zu versetzen. Die Schnitzeljagd geht auf jeden Fall weiter. Es bliebt spannend...


**Update - 02.03.10 / 23.13 Uhr**

Soeben wurde die oben gezeigte Bilderreihe im Steam-Forum deutlich überarbeitet und richtig angeordnet, sodass mehr zu erkennen ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sogar noch weiter zeigen sich _Auricom_, _mother notrth _und _pivotian_, die es zustande bekommen haben, die Bilder größtenteils zu kolorieren und zu deuten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Verdacht, dass ein _Portal_-Nachfolger sowie ein neuer _Half-Life_-Teil, ob es sich dabei nun um _Episode 3_ oder _HL 3_ handelt, auf den Bildern zu sehen ist, verhärtet sich damit.



--------------------

Verwendete Quellen:

Steam Users' Forums - Powered by vBulletin
Half-Life 3, Portal 2? Ankündigungs-Hinweise im neuen Portal-Update
HLP | News | Portal: Mysteriöser Patch & Achievement

sowie rückblickendes und aktuelles Verfolgen der Geschehnisse in Eigenarbeit


MR. CHS​


----------



## Ahab (2. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen*

MUAAAAAAAH PORTÄL ZWAAAAI     

Das wär mal der Hammer. OMG! Und wenn die wirklich auch noch so RUBBEL-DIE-KATZ HL2:Episode 3 rauskanten, verdammt... ich glaube dann muss ich wirklich vor Aufregung kotzen. 

Andererseits hat das natürlich wiederum den Anschein wildester Spekulationen.  Doch ich hoffe inständigst... 

Aber an Half Life 3 glaub ich nicht, schon gar nicht an eine neue Engine. Das wäre noch viel zu früh. Ein dritter Teil samt neuer Engine wäre in seinem Werdegang sicherlich nicht so einfach an der Öffentlichkeit vorbeigegangen. Irgendwo hätte ja auch Valve da vorher die Werbetrommel gerührt.


----------



## Low (2. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen*

Half Life 3 bzw. eine neue Engine wäre so geil  
GoGoGO Valve


----------



## Two-Face (2. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen*

Wenn dann doch eigentlich _Half-Life 4_, denn Gabe Newell sagte doch mal vor längerer Zeit, dass Episode 1, 2 und 3 _Half-Life 3_ darstellen würden.


----------



## tickymick (2. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen*

Hmm,also das wo manche "Get out of here" hören, hör ich nur "Valve".
Aber Portal² wär schon geil.Nur bitte etwas schwieriger oder (/und) länger als Teil eins.Das Spiel ist Hammer,aber den Story Mode hatte ich an einem Tag durch.Da trösten dann die Advanced Chambers auch nicht drüberhinweg.
Da fand ich "Still Live" für den DS (homebrew) schwieriger.


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (2. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn dann doch eigentlich _Half-Life 4_, denn Gabe Newell sagte doch mal vor längerer Zeit, dass Episode 1, 2 und 3 _Half-Life 3_ darstellen würden.



Das meinte er, wie sich im Nachhinein herausstellte, im übertragenen Sinne auf die Gesamtheit des Umfangs der Trilogie bezogen. Außerdem ergäbe es auch wenig Sinn, diese Teile Half Life *2* zu nennen, damit sie den dritten Teil darstellten. Doch über den Nachfolger weiß ich dann auch genauso wenig wie du bzw. der Rest der Community. Valve schützt jegliche Informationen wie einen wohl gehüteten Schatz.


Edit

Doch wenn sie wie hier Informationen preisgeben, finde ich es jedes Mal beeindruckend, auf was für eine hochkomplexe und spannende Weise Valve das tut.


----------



## Two-Face (2. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen*

Die wollen doch nur die Spannung aufbauen, damit sich das Spiel mehr Leute kaufen.
Hoffentlich wird Episode 3/Half-Life 3 dann auch etwas aufschlüssiger als die Vorgänger.


----------



## stefan.net82 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen*



Low schrieb:


> Half Life 3 bzw. eine neue Engine wäre so geil


 
ja, das wäre wirklich affenmäßig, übermäßig geil!


----------



## Zerebo (2. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen*

Half Life 3 mit neuer Engine anstatt Episode 3,das wär echt der Knaller.
Die Schnitzeljagt wird lustig weitergehen und bald sind wir alle schlauer,hoffe ich doch.
Aber was sich Valve immer wieder einfallen lässt um die Community spekulieren zu lassen ist echt der Hammer.


----------



## Wargrown (2. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen*

Ich find die Aktion echt geil!!!
Respekt an den User, der die Idee mit der Soundsoftware hatte.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen*

Geile Schnitzeljagd.
Portal 2 und/oder ein neues Half Life, in welcher Form auch immer, wären echt ma geil!


----------



## windows (2. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen*

Einfach nur geil.


----------



## Axi (2. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen*

Hammer... ^^ in einem Spiel durch ein Update etwas so fast schon verrückt preis zu geben  echt genial


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen*

Ich tippe mal ganz stark an ein neues Half Life 3 mit neuer Engine.
Es würde einfach in denn Rhythmus passen. 
Teil 1 kam 98.
Teil 2 kam 04.
Teil 3 kommt 10/11?????


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen*

Eine rein an Nerds und Hard-"Core"-Gamer gerichtete, ingame-versteckte "Schnitzeljagd", einfach zu geil ...... genau DAS ist der Unterschied zwischen EA/Activision-Blizzard/PfuiBuuhSoft und VALVe !!!


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (2. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *Update**

*Push - Update 1 mit neuen Bildern, frisch im Steam-Forum gepostet*


MR.CHS


----------



## Veriquitas (2. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Eine rein an Nerds und Hard-"Core"-Gamer gerichtete, ingame-versteckte "Schnitzeljagd", einfach zu geil ...... genau DAS ist der Unterschied zwischen EA/Activision-Blizzard/PfuiBuuhSoft und VALVe !!!


  Welches nicht von Valve ausgedacht ist.


----------



## Driftking007 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *Update**

Also so wie ich mir das vorstelle ... ich mach zwar nur waaaage vermutungen ... kann es sein, dass Portal vor half life spielt und Portal2 nun der Übergang zum Half life 2 Universum wagt. Episode 3 wird vielleicht dann sogar mit portal gun gezockt. 

Aber hut ab für Valve. Soclh eine schöne schnitzeljagt ...


----------



## CentaX (3. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *Update**

Die Aktion ist soo genial.  Darauf können auch nur die kommen.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *Update**



CentaX schrieb:


> Die Aktion ist soo genial.  Darauf können auch nur die kommen.



Ja harte promo ohne Fakten so wie es bei anderen Firmen auch ist.


----------



## Dude101 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *Update**



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ja harte promo ohne Fakten so wie es bei anderen Firmen auch ist.



Nur dass sich nur sehr, sehr wenige Firmen so Mühe geben den Leuten Ihre Spiele schmackhaft zu machen. Die meisten klatschen einfach Bilder/Videos/Demos hin. Dagegen Valve oder auch wie kürzlich bei Heavy Rain muss man erst irgentwelche Rätsel lösen oder Hinweise verfolgen um an heiß begehrte Demo-Codes(Heavy Rain), Bilder oder Videos zu kommen.
Man kann davon halten was man will ich finds auf jedenfall geil


----------



## Brzeczek (3. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *Update**

Ey das ist so verrückt das es nicht stimmen kann  wie sind die Leute drauf gekommen das so zu Analysieren ??? Das macht doch kein normaler Mensch.


----------



## Zerebo (3. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *Update**



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ja harte promo ohne Fakten so wie es bei anderen Firmen auch ist.


Ja genau erstmal rummeckern.Man kann Valve wohl kaum mit anderen Firmen in einen Topf werfen.Keine Firma achtet so auf die Community.
Man braucht sich nur mal die ganzen Websites und Videos zu den Team Fortress 2 Updates anschauen.
Das ist keine billige Promotion wie bei EA.
Klar wollen die auch damit Geld verdienen,aber die Art und Weise ist eine ganz andere.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Welches nicht von Valve ausgedacht ist.



Von wem sonst


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Welches nicht von Valve ausgedacht ist.


Stimmt, GlaDOS höchstpersönlich hat sich das wahrscheinlich ausgedacht und es irgendwie geschafft das eigene Spiel mit dieser Schnitzeljagd zu bestücken .....


----------



## HolySh!t (3. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**

Jaaaa Portal2...wenn das kommt  ....dann endlich wieder was zum tot Daddeln


----------



## TheGamler (3. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *Update**



Brzeczek schrieb:


> Ey das ist so verrückt das es nicht stimmen kann  wie sind die Leute drauf gekommen das so zu Analysieren ??? Das macht doch kein normaler Mensch.



Word!
Also auf was manche Leute kommen ^^
Respekt 

Ach und Portal² wär ja echt zu geil! Aber wie shcon erwähnt, bisschen schwerer und länger darfs dann schon sein, wobei das Game meiner Meinung eh nur ne Art Minigame bzw. was für zwischendurch war - trotzdem


----------



## HolySh!t (3. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *Update**



Zerebo schrieb:


> Ja genau erstmal rummeckern.Man kann Valve wohl kaum mit anderen Firmen in einen Topf werfen.*Keine Firma achtet so auf die Community.*
> Man braucht sich nur mal die ganzen Websites und Videos zu den Team Fortress 2 Updates anschauen.
> Das ist keine billige Promotion wie bei EA.
> Klar wollen die auch damit Geld verdienen,aber die Art und Weise ist eine ganz andere.


Nadeo macht das auch wirklich genial bei TM die Community mit einzubeziehen
Sind aber leider einzelfälle, die anderen klatschen eher selten ne Demo hin und pressen mit DLC´s Geld aus den Spielen...


----------



## MisterKnister (3. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**

Also, das ist schon ne echt krasse ********, was da abläuft   
Die geilste Marketing-Strategie, die ich JEMALS gesehen hab!

Die User dazu zu bringen, Morsecodes zu entschlüsseln, sich auf Servern einzuklinken, von denen eigentlich niemand weiß bzw. auf die man nur durch die Entschlüsselungen kommt, Bilder runterzuladen und zu deuten usw....!

Abnormal!  

Mit welcher Software kann man denn aus Tönen Bilder machen? Hat der die Soundfile einfach mit Winamp/VLC oder ähnlichem abgespielt?


----------



## diaboloxy (3. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**

das ist echt krank , so krank das ichs wieder geil finde  ( bitte nicht wörtlich nehmen  )

ich bin so sehr gespannt, finde die idee echt klasse, da man das geld an u.a. splinter cell spart ists bei portal 2 und ggf half life 3 ( episode 3 ) gut aufgehoben .

freue mich schon sehr !


Edit: und ich höre auch get out of there


----------



## MisterKnister (3. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**

Blöd, dass ich im Steamforum (noch) nichts posten kann!


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**

Portal 2 wäre hammer....
Ich liebe Portal...


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (3. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**



MisterKnister schrieb:


> Mit welcher Software kann man denn aus Tönen Bilder machen? Hat der die Soundfile einfach mit Winamp/VLC oder ähnlichem abgespielt?



Bin mal der Frage im Steam-Forum nachgegangen. Sie haben es mit _Digital Master 780_ bewerkstelligt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MR.CHS


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *Update**



TheGamler schrieb:


> Word!
> Also auf was manche Leute kommen ^^
> Respekt
> 
> Ach und Portal² wär ja echt zu geil! Aber wie shcon erwähnt, bisschen schwerer und länger darfs dann schon sein, wobei das Game meiner Meinung eh nur ne Art Minigame bzw. was für zwischendurch war - trotzdem


Naja, im Grunde ist es reines Kalkül seitens Valve. 


Die haben 25 Mio User, davon eine viertel Million mit aktiven Forenaccounts. Da es eine große Schnittfläche zwischen Spiele-affinen Nutzern und Experten verschiedener Couleur die mit verschiedenster Spezialsoftware hantieren gibt war es logisch dass wenn sich genug Leute über dieses seltsame Update austauschen die irgendwann auf die Spur kommen.


Im Grunde kam man auch von selber drauf, die 26 Soundschnipsel kalangen zum großteil nach Morse-Code (offensichtlich was man damit machen kann ^^) unn nach Analog-Modemgeräuschen. Auf letzte ist eine Gruppe von Leuten aus den USA aufmerksam geworden, die diese Signale andersweitig identifiziert haben: "Hobbyfunker", die sind diese Art der audiogenen Bildübertragung gewohnt, nennt sich SSTV, wenn man es kennt (gab da halt einige im Steam Forum) und dann diese Soundschnipsel hört kann man durchaus auf die Idee kommen das mal durch nen passenden Decoder zu jagen, alles, was danach kam wie das Zahlenrätsel, die Telefonnummer, Serverabruf via Modem etc. entsprang dann dem detektivischen Reiz der bereits gewckt war und die schiere technische Kompetenz der dort versammelten Internetgemeinde. ^^


Aber ich glaube Valve war selber beeindruckt wie schnell das gekanckt wurde. Gibt zwar noch etliche Dinge und 2 Soundfragmente die noch entschlüsselt/mit Sinn versehen werden, aber im Grunde ist das Kernstück des rätsels gelöst:

Am 11.03.10 wird Gabe Newell auf einer Pressekonferenz neue Valve-Titel ankündigen, Portal 2 scheint gesichert, und wenn man einigen vermeintlich entschlüsselten Hinweisen glauben darf ebenso Episode 3, bzw. eine womögliche Kombination beider Titel.


----------



## boerigard (3. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *Update**



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Am *03.11.10* wird Gabe Newell auf einer Pressekonferenz neue Valve-Titel ankündigen,


Ich denke/hoffe doch, dass der 11.03.10 gemeint ist .
Uns bis November im Dunkeln zu lassen, wäre schon recht hart.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *Update**



boerigard schrieb:


> Ich denke/hoffe doch, dass der 11.03.10 gemeint ist .
> Uns bis November im Dunkeln zu lassen, wäre schon recht hart.


Whups, Zahlendreher. ^^

Aber "rauskommen" wirds vor November eh net, von daher ...... : P


----------



## Jan565 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**

Klingt doch mal ganz gut. Besonders das man mal was von Half Life hört. Warte schon ewigkeiten auf den 3. Teil. Hoffentlich wird der so gut wie die anderen und setzt die geschichte genau da fort wo bei HL2E2 aufgehört wurde.


----------



## MisterKnister (4. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**

Mittlerweile (wurde ein zweites Update herausgebracht? und es) hat sich den finale Szene des Spiels verändert!

Es wird einfach immer heftiger!


----------



## hempsmoker (4. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**

Und das wäre? Meinste das, was der Threadersteller schon geposted hat, oder noch was anderes?


----------



## Pffzzhh! (4. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**



MisterKnister schrieb:


> Mittlerweile (wurde ein zweites Update herausgebracht? und es) hat sich den finale Szene des Spiels verändert!
> 
> Es wird einfach immer heftiger!



Was meinst du? Habs eben ausprobiert und nix gefunden.

Den einzigen Hinweis, den ich gefunden habe, sieht man auf dem Foto. Alledrings weiß ich natürlich nicht, ob der Text vorher schon so dastand, vielleicht kann es jemand ohne Update noch einmal überprüfen


----------



## Fl_o (4. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**

In den Steam foren gehts ja grad drunter und drüber ich les nur noch jede 10 seite um überhaupt mitzukommen  

Neues Half life neu Engine neues COunter Strike ? oder Neue Gmod Version mit neuer Engine und endlich L4d objeckte implementiert ?

 
 VALVE


----------



## Zerebo (4. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**

Hier ist das neue Ende das mit dem letzten Update gekommen ist:
HLP | News | Portal: Neues Update verändert das Ende!


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (4. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**



Zerebo schrieb:


> Hier ist das neue Ende das mit dem letzten Update gekommen ist:
> HLP | News | Portal: Neues Update verändert das Ende!



Sehr schön, danke für die News! Im Gegensatz zum alten Ende bleibt der Charakter nicht liegen, sondern wird von einem Roboter oder etwas Ähnlichem weggezogen... hmm, wird sie geheilt und wirds anschließend ein Zusammentreffen mit Gordon geben? Jetzt ists wenigstens offiziell, dass irgendwas im Busch ist.

Ich poste es nochmal direkt im Forum:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="873" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/g7lgqS-yq88&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&hd=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/g7lgqS-yq88&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&hd=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="873" height="525"></embed></object>

(wenns zu langsam lädt, einfach HD rausnehmen)


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (4. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**

Nö, Stand der Dinge ist das aufgrund des neuen Endes nun davon ausgegangen wird, dass das gesamte Spiel Portal, also das, was man darin als Versuchsperson erlebt INKLUSIVE des Ausbruches aus den Testkammern und des Tötens der irren KI GLaDOS alles nur ein so vorgesehener Test war.

Das wird aus dem Satz, den der Roboter der einen im neuen Ende abschleppt "Danke, dass sie die Position zur Abholung zur Party eingenommen haben" und der Tatsache, dass schon GLaDOS GENAU DAVON spricht kurz nachdem man dem eigenen Tod in Testkammer 19 entkommen ist abgeleitet. Sprich: ALLES nur ein Test?!


Valve ist halt genial ... ^^


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**

So nun ist es raus Valve hat offiziell Portal 2 angekündigt 
Erscheinen soll das Spiel ende des Jahres 

HLP | News | Portal 2: Portal 2 offiziell angekündigt!

http://store.steampowered.com/news/3559/


----------



## Zerebo (5. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**

Und es wird einen Coop Modus haben.
In den nächsten Tagen werden verschiedene Seiten weitere Infos raus hauen:
HLP | News | Portal 2: Neue Charaktere & Coop-Kampagne


----------



## LOGIC (7. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**

Das ist irgendwie krass mit den Bildern.... Aber ich versteh nicht ganz wie die entstanden sind ???
Ne neue Engine wird es für Episode 3 nicht geben. Erst für HL³.


----------



## Ready (7. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**

Wie geil ... hab spontan Lust dazu bekommen den Film Contact wieder zu schauen da kam auch so etwas in der art von wegen Signale zu Bildern zusammensetzen vor 

Super Marketing Gag von Valve


----------



## abstaubear (7. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**

oh ja!!!!
half life 3!!!!
ich will's und wenn's kommt krieg ich's!!!!


HALF LIFE 3 !!!

YEAH!!!


Naja und Portal 2 wäre nu echt der OBERHAMMER!


----------



## Rotax (7. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**

Die Idee mit den Morsezeichen und Bildern ist einfach sau cool, deshalb sind Valve auch so kultig.


----------



## abene (7. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die wollen doch nur die Spannung aufbauen, damit sich das Spiel mehr Leute kaufen.
> Hoffentlich wird Episode 3/Half-Life 3 dann auch etwas aufschlüssiger als die Vorgänger.



Damit hast du vollkommen recht, denn alles was mit der Source Engine zu tun hat, ist ein MUSTHAVE für mich!

PORTAL und Episode 2 waren echt ein Hammer!
V A L V E  R. O. C. K. S.


----------



## Rotax (7. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**

Hier gibts erste Bilder zu Portal2?

FPSBANANA > Forum > PRTL > Other/Misc > Portal 2 magazine scans


----------



## sNook (7. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**

Gut geschriebene News - sauber!

Portal 2 und Half-Life 3 (aka 4) wären ja mal krass 

Und ich hab nur Portal und HL 1 gezockt^^
Muss ich wohl noch etwas nachholen


----------



## hempsmoker (8. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**

HL³ aka 4? Wie kommst du denn darauf? HL³ ist HL³ und kein 4er... Und wenn du bis jetzt noch kein HL2 gezockt hast, dann hast du echt was verpasst.


----------



## Coregrinder (8. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**

yeah... dann gibts wieder ne BOX...vieleicht die BloodRed Box mit HalfLife 3(4), Portal² und Team Fortress³


----------



## sNook (8. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**

@hempsmoker:

Bitte lies dir das mal durch, das sollte das erklären 

So wurde es auch publiziert.
Und gezockt habe ich HL2 schon, nur nicht bis zum Ende. Aufgrund der veralteten Grafik, weiß ich auch nicht, ob ich noch Interesse daran habe.

Grüße


----------



## ILAN12346 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**

Ist eig. jmd. aufgefallen das Portal ein neues Ende hat?

ganz am ende wird man weggezogen von irgenteinem mech .__.

MFg ILAN12346


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**



ILAN12346 schrieb:


> Ist eig. jmd. aufgefallen das Portal ein neues Ende hat?
> 
> ganz am ende wird man weggezogen von irgenteinem mech .__.
> 
> MFg ILAN12346




Schau mal ein paar post über dir 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...fe-3-hat-begonnen-1-update-3.html#post1599460


----------



## Pffzzhh! (8. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**



sNook schrieb:


> @hempsmoker:
> 
> Bitte lies dir das mal durch, das sollte das erklären
> 
> ...



Probiers mal mit dem Cinematic Mod:
YouTube - FakeFactory´s Cinematic Mod 10 Teaser Trailer 5


----------



## hempsmoker (9. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**

Achso ist das gemeint... naja... Wenn die meinen. 

@sNook: 

Ich kann dir auch den Cinematic Mod empfehlen. Das ist zwar ein recht schwerer Download (so ca 10 - 12 GB) aber es lohnt sich. Hat mich animiert HL² zum 3. mal durchzuzocken. Die HD-Models sind einfach genial. 

Hier n Link zum Sammelthread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...kefactory-cinematic-mod-9-51-10-hd-addon.html


----------



## ILAN12346 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**

heist das nit eig. schnipseljagd .__.

sry 4 OT

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## sNook (9. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**

Hey,

@ILAN
Ja, man kann je nach Wohnort wohl beides verwenden. Das verhält sich so wie bei "Fangfrage" und "Pfandfrage". Kannst ja hier nochmal gucken.

@Pffzzzzh und hempsmoker:
Vielen dank an euch, das sieht sehr interessant aus! Ob ich mir den Download antue, ich weiß nicht  lade hier mit 90 kb/s, wird also ordentlich dauern. Vielleicht bekomme ich den ja woanders runtergeladen. Aber danke, für die Empfehlung 

Grüße


----------



## Painkiller (10. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**

Uii, Portal² und Half Life Episode³

Da fällt mir nur ein:

"Prepare for unforeseen consequences, Mr. Freeman"

Will wissen wie´s weitergeht...^^


----------



## LOGIC (10. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**

Das wollen 10 Mio. andere auch !!  Ich will endlich wissen wie es zuende geht...Falls es zu ende geht ?!


----------



## hempsmoker (10. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**



ILAN12346 schrieb:


> heist das nit eig. schnipseljagd .__.
> 
> sry 4 OT
> 
> MFG ILAN12346



Nö, Schnitzeljagd ist schon der richtige Begriff, wobei auch selten der Begriff Schnipseljagd verwendet wird, siehe wikipedia: Schnitzeljagd ? Wikipedia


----------



## Shooter-X (10. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**

ich freu mich schon tierischa auf portal 2 !


----------



## Axi (10. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**

WOHA  Täusch ich mir oder liegen jetzt überall diese Radios rum in denen dieses Lied von der ersten Kammer läuft?!


----------



## Bääängel (20. März 2010)

*AW: Große Schnitzeljagd um Portal 2 / Half Life 3 hat begonnen *1. Update**

Koop Modus bei Portal 2, juhu, am besten wärs aber wenn man zu viert zocken könnte ui ui ui das wär schwer


----------

